# mysql startup error after update (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hi everyone,

I updated mysql today but received the following error when I tried to start it up...

 *Quote:*   

> homebox ~ # /etc/init.d/mysql start
> 
>  * Starting mysql ...
> 
> mkdir: cannot create directory '@GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/run/mysqld': No such file or directory
> ...

 

Does anyone know what's wrong or how to get it working again?

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Mon Jan 21, 2013 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

i suggest rolling back a version or two or going forward a version or two to get it up and running again quickly.

change your /etc/portage/package.accept_keyword

dev-db/mysql ~amd64

to move to latest...   in my case.... (as im amd64)

or to move back like 6 versions

=dev-db/mysql-5.5.19 ~amd64

you can use porthole to see versions of packages available...  (emerge porthole)

(moral of the story, write down the version you have that works before you move forward or backward so you can re-implement what was previously working)

after actually trying to implement my own suggestions....  i had to add the virtual to my /etc/portage/package.accept_keyword file...

dev-db/mysql ~amd64

virtual/mysql ~amd64

to move me to the absolute very latest mysql....

run....

ls /usr/portage/distfiles/ | grep mysql

to get hints as to what was installed......

----------

## JC99

Thanks for the advice. I switched to 5.5.19 and it appears to be working fine now

----------

## alexdu

someone can try this:

```
# sed -i -e 's/\@GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX\@//' /etc/mysql/my.cnf
```

or reboot and then re-emerge mysql.

----------

## b3cks

 *alexdu wrote:*   

> someone can try this:
> 
> ```
> # sed -i -e 's/\@GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX\@//' /etc/mysql/my.cnf
> ```
> ...

 

Worked for me. Thanks a lot!

----------

## jms.gentoo

 *alexdu wrote:*   

> someone can try this:
> 
> ```
> # sed -i -e 's/\@GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX\@//' /etc/mysql/my.cnf
> ```
> ...

 

worked for me too...

```

# sed -i -e 's/\@GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX\@//' /etc/mysql/my.cnf

# /etc/init.d/mysql restart

```

----------

## JC99

Ran into another problem after upgrading to mysql 5.5.19 so I downgraded to 5.1.67  and ran that command and everything is working now. Thanks alexdu.

----------

## 666threesixes666

mysql-5.1.62.tar.gz is what i found on my system before i upgraded to mysql-5.5.28.tar.gz  i know the 5.5.28 is having problems with its setup, but im a laptop, not an industrial production server wasting millions of dollars by the second....  exactly why i phrased the original post as i did.....  good luck and hope everythings working well for you again....

----------

